# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Accare (Kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrisch ziekenhuis t Ruige Veld)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Accare (Kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrisch ziekenhuis t Ruige Veld)
Asserstraat 23
Rolde

Bezoek de website van Accare


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Accare (Kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrisch ziekenhuis t Ruige Veld).*

----------

